# Notfall-Adventskranz



## Krone1 (7 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)

...nicht schlecht !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2015)

Das ist der so genante JobCenter Anteil


----------



## goraji (8 Dez. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Das ist der so genante JobCenter Anteil



(sic!)

Ich bin nicht arbeitslos, aber wenn man so etwas postet, sollte doch zumindest die Rechtschreibung stimmen! Sorry, das musste mal raus!! :angry:


----------



## wolf2000 (8 Dez. 2015)

Und wer hat da schon genascht ??


----------



## comatron (9 Dez. 2015)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Und wer hat da schon genascht ??



Na die Flüchtlinge natürlich ! Oder eher doch Putin ?


----------



## wusel (9 Dez. 2015)

frag mich für welches bundesland er wohl aktuell ist 

als saarländer steht bei mir immer nur sowas auf dem tisch


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Na die Flüchtlinge natürlich ! Oder eher doch Putin ?



Der rechte Rand ist noch da!


----------

